# Prizes per person limit?



## ed4copies

It has been suggested that the number of prizes per person in the Trivia contest should be limited to ONE.

This is a poll AND a conversation, I hope!!!

If we limit each trivia player to one prize, will the guys who win early keep playing, even though they can't win anything?

Do you care? (The bash team tries to get a maximum number of members participating---we think that means you are enjoying the bash---are we very misdirected???? ---certainly we can't be WRONG)

I'd like to see a LOT of comments here, please!!!!


----------



## D.Oliver

How many double winners did we have this year?


----------



## seamus7227

D.Oliver said:


> How many double winners did we have this year?


 

I bet you voted the "quit and go home" didnt you?! LOL:biggrin:, cuz i voted "_Yes, once is enough_ ", just sayin'


----------



## ed4copies

58 prizes were awarded in Trivia,
there were 3 people who won twice.


----------



## Andrew_K99

I voted "no" ... though I wasn't sure what you meant by 'they will quit and go home".

I think if you play you should be able to win, just like if you entered a pen in 5 categories.

AK


----------



## THarvey

I say:  "It's not broke.  Don't mess with it."

And, I didn't win anything in the trivia this year.


----------



## tjseagrove

ed4copies said:


> 58 prizes were awarded in Trivia,
> there were 3 people who won twice.



So...if this year it was one prize per person, 29 people would have "quit and gone home" out of nearly 150 playing daily.  Still over 100 playing daily it seems.

Maybe more would play thinking their odds have increased as well.  Radio stations only allow 1 win per month so this would be nothing new....

Tom


----------



## D.Oliver

I don't see it as a big deal.  Yeah, you could spread the prizes around a little more, but we're only talking three prizes (of couse, I was lucky enough to win a prize in the trivia, maybe if I hadn't I feel differntly).


----------



## ed4copies

Andrew_K99 said:


> I voted "no" ... though I wasn't sure what you meant by 'they will quit and go home".
> 
> I think if you play you should be able to win, just like if you entered a pen in 5 categories.
> 
> AK



What I mean here is, if you win day one (for example), and you are playing BECAUSE you'd like to win a prize---your motivation to play is gone.  So, you might lose two more players each day (the two the prizes were awarded to).

Consider we are having about 120-150 people "play", if we lose the prize winners each day, by the end of the month we have lost 54 players for the last day.  (Of course, you CAN argue that the people who have NOT won are now more likely to get a prize)

I'm ok with either answer, just want this information available for next year's planning.


----------



## UKpenmaker

I think to limit one win for the month could effect the amount of entrants. I think all the hard work that is put into the trivia, we need as many people to enter as possible.
   If it needs to be limited what about 1 per week, take this year, you could have won five times.


----------



## D.Oliver

tjseagrove said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 58 prizes were awarded in Trivia,
> there were 3 people who won twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...if this year it was one prize per person, 29 people would have "quit and gone home" out of nearly 150 playing daily. Still over 100 playing daily it seems.
> 
> Maybe more would play thinking their odds have increased as well. Radio stations only allow 1 win per month so this would be nothing new....
> 
> Tom
Click to expand...

 
Actually 58 people might possibly quit and go home.  2 winners per day.  
That's a third of the total players.


----------



## ed4copies

tjseagrove said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 58 prizes were awarded in Trivia,
> there were 3 people who won twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...if this year it was one prize per person, 29 people would have "quit and gone home" out of nearly 150 playing daily.  Still over 100 playing daily it seems.
> 
> Maybe more would play thinking their odds have increased as well.  Radio stations only allow 1 win per month so this would be nothing new....
> 
> Tom
Click to expand...


Because we award TWO prizes each day, we would, theoretically lose TWO players each day.  The final day was about 130 (IIRC), subtract 54 who won prizes and you are down to 80ish.  Is that BAD, or GOOD--???


----------



## nsfr1206

I didn't win but I say leave it like it is.


----------



## tjseagrove

ed4copies said:


> tjseagrove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 58 prizes were awarded in Trivia,
> there were 3 people who won twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...if this year it was one prize per person, 29 people would have "quit and gone home" out of nearly 150 playing daily.  Still over 100 playing daily it seems.
> 
> Maybe more would play thinking their odds have increased as well.  Radio stations only allow 1 win per month so this would be nothing new....
> 
> Tom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we award TWO prizes each day, we would, theoretically lose TWO players each day.  The final day was about 130 (IIRC), subtract 54 who won prizes and you are down to 80ish.  Is that BAD, or GOOD--???
Click to expand...


Forgot about the 2 per day....

Odds are you won't win anything anyway so getting more than one is almost a fluke...example being, only 3 people won twice (about 5% of winners) and nobody 3 or more.

Tom


----------



## bubbatww

How much a deal would it be to wait and send prizes at the end of the month? Huge I bet? If not then you win one then you win another you pick what you want and the other prize goes back in for another drawing.


----------



## seamus7227

It really doesnt matter to me, I just like to get people to think about it. I didnt win any trivia, but its not the end of the world. Besides, the lottery doesnt limit you as to how many times a week you can win. Its seems no different and I really enjoyed this years bash compared to others!


----------



## 76winger

I think it would be unfair if one or two people would end up winning something like 25% of the total prizes (admins can determine the upper limit). So it might worth considering a ceiling on how many prizes one individual could win, thus keeping everyone in the game a little longer. But only one prize per person would probably be too low, unless you only had 4 or 5 prizes total.


----------



## snyiper

The Lottery you have to pay to play where as not so here. Hmm there is a idea. Possible to have a 50-50 say weekly during the bash? could help out with the cost of doing business for Jeff as well.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

My take is that I like to see more people win prizes - much better to spread the joy around. 

If the number of participants goes down by months' end, the odds of winning goes up.  

Sure, it's not a big deal either way, but if we're nitpicking, my preference is one win per person in triva (but only in trivia - full participation encouraged elsewhere).


----------



## maxwell_smart007

I wonder if you wouldn't get more people playing all the way to the end if they thought their odds would go up (ironically, of course).


----------



## IPD_Mr

Here is a simple answer and solves both problems of participation and spreading the wealth. Just limit it to one and don't tell anyone.


----------



## JohnGreco

I think it depends on the goal of the contest. If the goal is to increase participation, keep it as-is. If the goal is to award prizes to the most members, then it should be a 1 win limit. I'm fine with either- it really depends on the goals of the contest.


----------



## D.Oliver

It's quite simple. If I'm the winner, then by all means let em win as many as luck dictates. If someone else is the winner (let's say Seamus:tongue, then its one and done!:biggrin:


----------



## firewhatfire

I was one of the lucky 3 and a 1st day winner.  So I would not have looked back at it had I been limited to one prize.  They are both great prizes by the way. 

Here is my take on it.  If the forum decides to limit it to 1 win per person then they should post the prizes for the day with the question not after the drawing.  There are some on here that do not cast blanks and never plan on casting blanks.  Why would I play a game to win casting resin if thats the only thing I can win.  

That way I only play games for which I would like the prize.  Someone mentioned the lottery(I surely play it because of the prelisted prize) 

The odds go up and down depending on groups of prizes.  

Phil


----------



## beck3906

I didn't play and may not have a right to comment, but I will

Why not limit winners to once within a 14 day period.  This would mean they could play again late in the month if they won early?


----------



## ed4copies

bubbatww said:


> How much a deal would it be to wait and send prizes at the end of the month? Huge I bet? If not then you win one then you win another you pick what you want and the other prize goes back in for another drawing.




This is the way I did 85% this year.  Yes, it is a couple busy days, all day.  BUT---I like the advantage to the vendor, so I will probably continue this format---with some improvements.

To clarify, I did all the "sending" at the end of the month.   I did NOT do any limiting of prizes--that's not the current policy, so I just send out to the vendors who send to ALL the winners.


----------



## darrin1200

To spread the wealth of the prizes, I would limit it to one win in the daily prize. 
I would say to keep every one involved, add in a final grand draw at the end.
Since the daily prize is randomly selected from those people that have the correct answer, take everyone who answered correctly and put their names in a big hat. At the very end, have a last draw but pull the winner from all the people that answered correctly. This way even if you never won a daily draw, but answered say 25 questions correctly then you would have your name in the last draw 25 times. If you were to win the first daily draw it would be in your interest to continue playing so that you could get your name in the final draw more often.

This should spread the prizes around and keep people interested in the game.

I just think the coordinators are doing a fantastic job.
Just my two cents.


----------



## Haynie

This depends on how the organizers view prize awarding.


----------



## ed4copies

Haynie said:


> This depends on how the organizers view prize awarding.



We have about a dozen people who are "planning".  Pick a point of view and SOMEONE in that group will share your opinion.  The purpose of the bash is to give the members a chance to "have fun" while also reminding us to support the IAP (financially).  

Those of us who are there every year are most interested in letting the members have a good time----thus, the questions.

If we already had decided on the answers, I would not ask for your input!!

Most of us declare ourselves ineligible for prizes---so what is decided has NO impact on us.


----------



## alphageek

THarvey said:


> I say:  "It's not broke.  Don't mess with it."
> 
> And, I didn't win anything in the trivia this year.



I'm in this camp.   I didn't win this year (must have been because none of the answers was 42:biggrin  but I have no problem with the multiple wins rule as it is.


----------



## Sylvanite

As some of you know, I do a lot of sailboat racing.  I'm involved with a couple of yacht clubs and help run races as well.  Every year (and sometimes more often) both clubs (and others) have long, drawn-out discussions about changing the scoring system for a dozen different small reasons.  For the sake of argument, I sometimes recalculate season scores with the proposed changes, and the outcome never changes.  All that the continual tweaking does is make the system more complicated. 

I think we're running a similar risk here.  Only a few people won multiple trivia prizes - let's not overcomplicate the contest nor make more work for the organizers just to solve a (sorry for the pun) trivial problem.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## avbill

Any person should able to play at any time.  If there is a tie for an answer and 1 person has won once already it price should go to the other person.

I did not play trivia this year.  Every time I saw the trivia  it had a winner!  I view the site in the evening Pacific time zone


----------



## ctubbs

I chose other, mostly to be difficult.  I also was not too fond of the 'they will quit and go home' part of no.  It is the luck of the draw.  Last year I quit playing after I won, but I still read each question and looked up the answer.  This year, try as hard as I might, I successfully managed to not win.  I see no reason to change the rules for a program that is working so well.  The people running the Trivia contest put much hard work into coming up with great questions that will make most dig through the information on site.  They should not be penalized by having a third to half of the people eligible bared form further participation in the contest.  The winners are random draw from the correct entries.  Great job, do not mess with it.
Charles


----------



## soligen

Well, I don't think it is so simple as the poll options.

You see, some prizes were of more interest to me than others, so I only played on days where one of the prizes was something I thought I would actually use.

Please don't mis-construe this.  There is nothing wrong with any of the prizes, it is just that for example,  based on the kit-less stuff I am doing, 5.25" blanks aren't something I'm likely to use in the near future, so I'd rather someone else who can use them win them. 

Here is my suggestion:

If you simply list all 58 (leap year!) prizes and allow the person to pick any of them, and update the availability daily, then I, for one,  would play until I either won, or the remaining prizes don't fit my needs/desires.  With the varying needs/desires of our membership, I think it quite possible that something of interest would be on the list until the end of the month, and I would actually play MORE total days under this scenario.


----------



## cwolfs69

58 winners, 3 double winner, none starter.  nothing to be excited about.

Sent from my Galaxi via forerunner


----------



## Andrew_K99

avbill said:


> ...I did not play trivia this year. Every time I saw the trivia it had a winner! I view the site in the evening Pacific time zone


You weren't looking hard :tongue:

Each days trivia had it's own thread and was posted about 10 AM (EST) and ended the following day a noon (EST). There was more chatter once there were winners so sometimes the 'current' thread was pushed down the list.

AK


----------



## arioux

Trivia is a DAiLY contest.  Each day is a new contest and each day you have two chance of winning if you participate.  The goal is to have the maximum number of persons surfing around the site, looking for the answer and getting to know the site features a little better so don't limit the participation. I don't see any problem in this.  Worked fine all those years, why change it.


----------



## David M

If multi winners is taking away prizes , which I understand . You could make a special prize for the multi winners to be drawed at the end of the bash . They would get to draw for one prize between all the multi winners, at then end of the bash.So the third in line would get the daily prize .
The multi prize would be something special prize just for the multi winners, at the very end of the bash. After hearing about the Kringles , I will put up a gift card for that . ( I need to try them things )


----------



## ed4copies

During the bash, I set one "bookmark" on my computer to the "Trivia" forum.  

IF you want to play daily (or if you are keeping track of the prizes), this will give you all the trivia threads in easy view.

Just a "helpful hint" on how to play trivia daily in the bash!!!


----------



## Andrew_K99

Interesting results, NO, was far in the lead and YES has caught right up.


----------



## Haynie

ed4copies said:


> Haynie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This depends on how the organizers view prize awarding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have about a dozen people who are "planning".  Pick a point of view and SOMEONE in that group will share your opinion.  The purpose of the bash is to give the members a chance to "have fun" while also reminding us to support the IAP (financially).
> 
> Those of us who are there every year are most interested in letting the members have a good time----thus, the questions.
> 
> If we already had decided on the answers, I would not ask for your input!!
> 
> Most of us declare ourselves ineligible for prizes---so what is decided has NO impact on us.
Click to expand...


No reason to get upset.  I was wondering what the organizers felt. Either way would be doable.  If someone's feelings were hurt because they were not chosen in a random drawing their lives are a tad shallow.


----------



## BSea

If participation is what you're after, why not have a drawing at the end with only people who played a certain number of days or more.  For example: the entries in the last drawing are people that played at least 20 times.  And of course, make the prize worth staying around if someone has already won.  Or the 2nd option would be for people to get to select the prize they want the most. But that seems like a nightmare to keep up with.


----------



## ed4copies

Haynie said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haynie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This depends on how the organizers view prize awarding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have about a dozen people who are "planning".  Pick a point of view and SOMEONE in that group will share your opinion.  The purpose of the bash is to give the members a chance to "have fun" while also reminding us to support the IAP (financially).
> 
> Those of us who are there every year are most interested in letting the members have a good time----thus, the questions.
> 
> If we already had decided on the answers, I would not ask for your input!!
> 
> Most of us declare ourselves ineligible for prizes---so what is decided has NO impact on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason to get upset.  I was wondering what the organizers felt. Either way would be doable.  If someone's feelings were hurt because they were not chosen in a random drawing their lives are a tad shallow.
Click to expand...


Not upset in the slightest!!  Very rare occurrence to get me riled!

The organizational "meeting" threads in the planning reflect LOTS of points of view---it's nice to know what those who "play" the games would like.


----------



## GoodTurns

BSea said:


> ...the 2nd option would be for people to get to select the prize they want the most. But that seems like a nightmare to keep up with.



I believe they did this last year...people picked a number that matched up to a prize...so the Random Winner got a Random Prize!


----------



## Lenny

As a member of the Losers Club (with my 3 year pin)... I say leave it as it is!


----------



## wolftat

I played once and didn't win so I went and sulked the rest of the bash without trying again...LOL...leave it alone.


----------



## Douglas Feehan

With all the great prizes what about having the daily trivia winners win a ticket to a final drawing with all the prizes in that drawing. You could even increase the number of daily winners to say maybe 5 or any other number.


----------



## Smitty37

*Just No*

I see no reason to limit.  So what if someone wins twice - each day stands on its own.  Each day is a new contest.


----------



## randywa

GoodTurns said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the 2nd option would be for people to get to select the prize they want the most. But that seems like a nightmare to keep up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they did this last year...people picked a number that matched up to a prize...so the Random Winner got a Random Prize!
Click to expand...

 
I liked the random random of last year. Seems like #42 was popular then too.


----------



## Smitty37

*Wonder*

I wonder if those voting yes, would also toss the winner of the first hand out of the poker game?  Not me - every hand, like everyday of life, is a new deal and maybe the next card is an ace.


----------



## socdad

Just got my two year Losers Club pin … leaves it as is …


----------



## arioux

Must be my old age but is anyone can remind me what is the entry fee for the trivia contest.?  Must be pretty high to have someone complain about the way it is done.


----------



## ed4copies

Trust me, Alfred!!  If we charged what it cost at minimum wage per man hour, plus the cost of the donated prizes, no one could afford to play!!!


----------



## HoratioHornblower

I think that people should be able to win more than once, as it might increase involvement in the Bash, which is what I think this thing is all about anyway if I understand it right. The only reason that I can see to limit the prizes would be if it becomes a big stink. Most people would understand the reasons behind only winning one, so it would be more "fair", but might decrease involvement. Besides "loosing" 3 prizes out of 58, which is just over 5% of all prizes given out, is not that much IF it increases participation.
 
David


----------



## MartinPens

nsfr1206 said:
			
		

> I didn't win but I say leave it like it is.



No trivia winning this year, but it's random, so I think anyone/everyone should be able to play every day. I voted to keep it like it is.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## bobskio2003

*Trivia*

I have been entering the trivia contests for many years now and there are a number of things that factor into how many entrants enter each day.  This year all the questions were fairly easy to find the answers to but in the past I felt the best ones were the ones that progressively got harder throughout the month.  I seem to recall times where there were less than 20 people entering on a day because the question was a tough one.  Now some of us love digging for answers (although I still haven't figured out where the answer to #1 in the crosswords #2 came from) and I feel that those that do the digging should have an equal chance each day.  We don't limit how many times people can win other contests so why do it to the Trivia contest.  The questions are different each day so the number of people entering can be different each day.  Just my thoughts, Bob I.


----------



## markgum

keep it the way it is.  I'm sure the RNG generates a new number for participants every day.


----------



## Smitty37

*Well*

58 prizes 3 folks won twice - 55 winners (none of whom was me).  Somehow I don't see a problem there.  Assume I entered and didn't win, which happened 24 or 25 times, why would I ever be concerned about who did win?  If the same name came up 40 times I'd probably suggest the RNG be checked out, but otherwise what difference does it make who wins if I didn't?  Ya, just turn your hat around, let the rain run off your neck, and enter again the next day.


----------



## tim self

Not sure about the "they'd quit and go home" but if a person is lucky enough to win twice then good for them.  I didn't win this yr but enjoy playing.  The win is a plus.  

Now if someone is "lucky" enough to win 5 times in the month then it may have the appearance of being fixed. (Even though we know it's not.)


----------



## jdmacdo

If someone wins the PowerBall lottery, can they never win again???  If you know the answer and your number gets picked again, you're just lucky...


----------



## NewLondon88

I suppose you could just limit the number of people who enter to
the number of prizes available and give one to everybody.
And don't forget to put your toys away before recess.. :biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg

ed4copies said:


> bubbatww said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much a deal would it be to wait and send prizes at the end of the month? Huge I bet? If not then you win one then you win another you pick what you want and the other prize goes back in for another drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the way I did 85% this year.  Yes, it is a couple busy days, all day.  BUT---I like the advantage to the vendor, so I will probably continue this format---with some improvements.
> 
> To clarify, I did all the "sending" at the end of the month.   I did NOT do any limiting of prizes--that's not the current policy, so I just send out to the vendors who send to ALL the winners.
Click to expand...


Just an FYI, I received a PM from one of our vendors who suggested that we NOT wait until the end of the month to send the Trivia prizes.  The reasoning was, if you won a prize would you like to, or do you mind waiting several weeks before receiving the prize?  This is not a question I am asking to be debated here because I don't want this thread to veer off topic.  This is one of the MANY things that we will be discussing while planning future BASHs.


----------



## mbroberg

soligen said:


> Well, I don't think it is so simple as the poll options.
> 
> You see, some prizes were of more interest to me than others, so I only played on days where one of the prizes was something I thought I would actually use.
> 
> Please don't mis-construe this.  There is nothing wrong with any of the prizes, it is just that for example,  based on the kit-less stuff I am doing, 5.25" blanks aren't something I'm likely to use in the near future, so I'd rather someone else who can use them win them.
> 
> Here is my suggestion:
> 
> If you simply list all 58 (leap year!) prizes and allow the person to pick any of them, and update the availability daily, then I, for one,  would play until I either won, or the remaining prizes don't fit my needs/desires.  With the varying needs/desires of our membership, I think it quite possible that something of interest would be on the list until the end of the month, and I would actually play MORE total days under this scenario.



I have been given a suggestion that during the last week or day of the BASH we hold a "Prize Exchange".  Everyone who has won a prize they don't need can list it in the Prize Exchange thread and choose one of the other prizes listed.  this would address the concerns I've seen about playing for prizes that are not really useful to the individual playing.  there then would be no reason for someone who wants to play every day to do so.


----------



## EBorraga

Alot of very entertaining points of view by all. I don't have the answer, but I guarantee whatever you do, this thread will be back next year. You tweak a little here and there, but now people are mad cause they still didn't win anything. It has no bearing on me if i win or lose. Would you not allow the Ky Derby winner to enter the Preakness or Belmont? Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Andrew_K99

mbroberg said:


> soligen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't think it is so simple as the poll options.
> 
> You see, some prizes were of more interest to me than others, so I only played on days where one of the prizes was something I thought I would actually use.
> 
> Please don't mis-construe this.  There is nothing wrong with any of the prizes, it is just that for example,  based on the kit-less stuff I am doing, 5.25" blanks aren't something I'm likely to use in the near future, so I'd rather someone else who can use them win them.
> 
> Here is my suggestion:
> 
> If you simply list all 58 (leap year!) prizes and allow the person to pick any of them, and update the availability daily, then I, for one,  would play until I either won, or the remaining prizes don't fit my needs/desires.  With the varying needs/desires of our membership, I think it quite possible that something of interest would be on the list until the end of the month, and I would actually play MORE total days under this scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been given a suggestion that during the last week or day of the BASH we hold a "Prize Exchange".  Everyone who has won a prize they don't need can list it in the Prize Exchange thread and choose one of the other prizes listed.  this would address the concerns I've seen about playing for prizes that are not really useful to the individual playing.  there then would be no reason for someone who wants to play every day to do so.
Click to expand...


I would NOT do this!!!!

If you were vendor X and your prizes were the 'duds' no one wanted I'd bet they never return!!!

AK


----------



## Smitty37

*Not me*



Andrew_K99 said:


> mbroberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soligen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't think it is so simple as the poll options.
> 
> You see, some prizes were of more interest to me than others, so I only played on days where one of the prizes was something I thought I would actually use.
> 
> Please don't mis-construe this. There is nothing wrong with any of the prizes, it is just that for example, based on the kit-less stuff I am doing, 5.25" blanks aren't something I'm likely to use in the near future, so I'd rather someone else who can use them win them.
> 
> Here is my suggestion:
> 
> If you simply list all 58 (leap year!) prizes and allow the person to pick any of them, and update the availability daily, then I, for one, would play until I either won, or the remaining prizes don't fit my needs/desires. With the varying needs/desires of our membership, I think it quite possible that something of interest would be on the list until the end of the month, and I would actually play MORE total days under this scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been given a suggestion that during the last week or day of the BASH we hold a "Prize Exchange". Everyone who has won a prize they don't need can list it in the Prize Exchange thread and choose one of the other prizes listed. this would address the concerns I've seen about playing for prizes that are not really useful to the individual playing. there then would be no reason for someone who wants to play every day to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would NOT do this!!!!
> 
> If you were vendor X and your prizes were the 'duds' no one wanted I'd bet they never return!!!
> 
> AK
Click to expand...

 I can only speak for this vendor - but I'd probably never even notice. 

Once I donate the prize the next thing I'm interested in regarding that prize is where to send it. 

I care not what event it's offered up in, who wins it or what they do with it after they win it.


----------



## Sylvanite

Andrew_K99 said:


> mbroberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been given a suggestion that during the last week or day of the BASH we hold a "Prize Exchange".
> 
> 
> 
> I would NOT do this!!!!
> 
> If you were vendor X and your prizes were the 'duds' no one wanted I'd bet they never return!!!
Click to expand...

Speaking as a vendor, I'd like my donations to go to someone who wants them.  If the winner won't use the prize, it's a complete waste for me to send it to him.  I'd much rather see the receipient trade or regift the prize than hold onto it in order to spare my feelings.  If someone would rather receive blanks than a gift certificate, please let me know.  I'm happy to accomodate that too.

And if my prizes are "duds" that noone wants - well, I might be a little upset, but I'd try to come up with better prizes for next year.

For example, let's say that one person who enjoys casting and turning his own blanks wins some cast blanks.  Another member, who doesn't cast (and doesn't want to) wins resin.  Wouldn't it make a lot of sense for them to swap?  Both prizes are great, and I wouldn't want to offend the donor of either, but an open exchange benefits everybody.

Sincerely,
Eric


----------



## soligen

mbroberg said:


> soligen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't think it is so simple as the poll options.
> 
> You see, some prizes were of more interest to me than others, so I only played on days where one of the prizes was something I thought I would actually use.
> 
> Please don't mis-construe this.  There is nothing wrong with any of the prizes, it is just that for example,  based on the kit-less stuff I am doing, 5.25" blanks aren't something I'm likely to use in the near future, so I'd rather someone else who can use them win them.
> 
> Here is my suggestion:
> 
> If you simply list all 58 (leap year!) prizes and allow the person to pick any of them, and update the availability daily, then I, for one,  would play until I either won, or the remaining prizes don't fit my needs/desires.  With the varying needs/desires of our membership, I think it quite possible that something of interest would be on the list until the end of the month, and I would actually play MORE total days under this scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been given a suggestion that during the last week or day of the BASH we hold a "Prize Exchange".  Everyone who has won a prize they don't need can list it in the Prize Exchange thread and choose one of the other prizes listed.  this would address the concerns I've seen about playing for prizes that are not really useful to the individual playing.  there then would be no reason for someone who wants to play every day to do so.
Click to expand...


A prize exchange seems like a logistical nightmare to me. It seems to me that you know what all the prizes are ah the beginning of the bash, which is why I suggested what I did. 

I don't think any of the prizes were "duds", it is just that some of us are into different things than others.


----------



## MarkHix

*2 cents....*

I'll chime in here:
  I am one of the double winners.  I spent several years playing without winning and had just as much fun.  It seems (maybe just to me because I never asked), that the point of the contest is not really to win but to point members to the parts of the forum that have something to offer other than the discussions.  I had just as much fun and learned just as much without winning.  I would play for nothing.  The prize is a bonus.  

If the lure of the prize was the reason to play, the odds are very much against you even if the prizes are limited to one winner per year.  I do not think the current system is broken.


----------



## Smitty37

*put to bed.*

I think I'll put this thread "to bed" now.  At my age I might not even be here next year and if I am I'll have forgotten all of what's been said here, as well as how the contests worked this year so I won't know if anything's been changed or not.:wink:


----------

